# Maxant 3900 WPT and the Model 300 24 slab melter



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

i bought the 3900 to melt cappings and i really like it. The price is reasonable as well. 
The slab melter works great for melting wax for making candles.
Both are great pieces of equipment.
I also like the service from Maxant. I have called up several times to ask questions about equipment, both used and new that i own and they have been very helpful.
I did not buy thiese direct from Maxant. I bought from the local bee co-op in Winnipeg. I got both it for the same price as maxant sold them for + the shipping charges.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the positive review! :thumbsup:


----------

